# What to do?



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Over the last few years hunting turkeys, I have had a quite a few birds hang up just out of range or just out of view from my setup. I understand they want the hen to come to them, but I have been trying to learn of any ideas that you all have had that have helped you bring that tom in the last few yards into shooting range if they are hung up. Thanks guys.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are truly bringing a bird in "pretty close" but can't get him to come any closer, 9 out of 10 times it is not your fault. Birds hang for an number of reasons. Most of the time it's because he is hened up. Next is obstacles...fence, creek/water, cliff, and don 't overlook that he may just not want to leave cover and walk into that meadow or opening you're watching. You also need to understand the difference between "coming in" and just answering your calls. 
If you think he is really interested in hooking up with you but won't come any closer, you may need to move a little to overcome some of the above problems. Sometimes you just need to be VERY patient. I've worked birds for hours sometimes before they decide to come over and take a look. If he doesn't come right in but stays in the general area, and you're sure he isn't just running with a bunch of hens, or hung up by some obstacle, stay with him. No power calling, just quiet clucks and maybe a purr or two...the noises hens make as they feed. Don't call steady, just often enough to let him know you're still there. One more thing...it is not uncommon for a bird that has been hung up to come in very quietly when he does decide to come in, only sounding off when he is VERY close to you...so...keep alert and hold down your movement...he might be standing right behind you.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## huntfishlive (Oct 22, 2013)

wait a few hours, go get some food then come back. He will be lonely lookin for a hen later in the morning/afternoon. You will probably have better luck callin him after the morning excitement has worn off.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Screw in your full choke, load up with some 3.5" hevi shot mixed blend and let'em rip!


----------

